# Canadian Snow goose hunting



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Hows it going from the fellas up north? Any reports?


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Around Kindersly Sask the snows are moving in now. We saw our first flight on the 6th and then nothing, now we are seeing them coming through every day. More each day. Lots of specks and loads of ducks. We limited on mosty teals and some mallards last weekend.





Not the best video camera aint too great but shows the amount of ducks we are seeing this year.


----------

